#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Valbeveiliging in hoogwerker

## Pieter Huijgen

Over dit onderwerp zijn al voldoende topics geweest waar de pro's en contra's worden besproken.
Toch wil ik dit filmpje jullie niet onthouden.

http://u1.flurl.com/1136389481/2006/...eraccident.wmv

----------


## soundcheckfrits

krijg nouw wat,

tjah ookal zat je vast in dat bakkie, een lelijke smakkert maak je toch wel.


directe link: http://www.flurl.com/featured/Amusem...ident_875.html

----------


## Upgrading your system

Alle****** en hoe komt het?? gewoon een menselijke inschattingsfout. 
Ben je dan klaar.. maar het geeft dus wel aan dat gordels niet voor niets zijn.

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

Zow........vast of niet, ziet er naar uit dat die tower vastgezeten heeft en ineens weer los kwam, onverwachts. 

Je zult maar in zo'n stoelje vastzitten en zo'n bakkie in je mik krijgen.

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

> Zow........vast of niet, ziet er naar uit dat die tower vastgezeten heeft en ineens weer los kwam, onverwachts. 
> 
> Je zult maar in zo'n stoelje vastzitten en zo'n bakkie in je mik krijgen.



Blijft natuurlijk erg interessant voor een goede discussie met mensen van de Arbo dienst. 

Als de man die zichtbaar uit de bak van de hoogwerker viel, had hij aan de bak blijven hangen. 

In een ander geval, stel dat je op hoogte bezig bent, en je bent geborgt aan de bak van de hoogwerker, hoogwerker valt vervolgens om, maar jij zou je kunnen vastgrijpen aan de stalen bint waar je bezig was, dan sleurt de bak jou mee......

Ik blijf het overigens te bizar voor worden vinden, niet alleen de video, maar ook dat ik nog op zeer regelmatige basis mensen op een klus tegen kom, die zich niet kleden naar voorschriften terwijl er hoogwerkers op de vloer aan het werk zijn...
Om maar te zwijgen over de personen die mij voor gek verklaren als ik wel mijn veiligheidskleding gebruik en zij niet...

----------


## driesmees

> Ik blijf het overigens te bizar voor worden vinden, niet alleen de video, maar ook dat ik nog op zeer regelmatige basis mensen op een klus tegen kom, die zich niet kleden naar voorschriften terwijl er hoogwerkers op de vloer aan het werk zijn...
> Om maar te zwijgen over de personen die mij voor gek verklaren als ik wel mijn veiligheidskleding gebruik en zij niet...



Met die veiligheidskleding bedoel jij waarschijnlijk een helm?
Op sommige momenten is het gewoon al te gek om er eentje op te zetten, bijvoorbeeld op die zomerfestivals. Dan is het +25°C en loop je met zo'n zweetpotje op je hoofd. Dan begrijp ik direct dat er heel wat minder mensen dit dragen. (mezelf incluis)

Uiteindeljk beslist iedeereen over z'n eigen veiligheid. Als iemand beslist om geen helm te dragen, dan is dat zijn beslissing, en dus zijn probleem.
Als het blijkt dat de werkgever geen help wil/kan leveren, dan is het de werkgever zijn probleem.

Sommige organisaties zijn al zo ver gevorderd dat ze regels opstelling voor tijdens de opbouw. (in de aard van, helm verplicht, klimpakje verplicht op hoogte, veiligheidsschoenen verplicht,...) Maar controle is er niet echt (behalve op klimpakjes)

----------


## tomv

Maar bij 25°C gaat niks naar onder vallen dan??

Ik ben zelf ook niet altijd even veilig bezig, dat geef ik grif toe. Maar iets als veiligheidsschoenen is maar een kleine moeite. Maar bespaart een hoop ellende.
Maar als ge camion aan het lossen/laden bent en dan loopschoenen aanhebt, daar wordt ik lastig van.

Maar nu zijn we wel heel off-topic aan het gaan.

----------


## G-LiTe

Het blijft voor veel een lastig gegeven. Ik krijg ook de shivers als ik crew op de werkvloer zie arriveren op 'All Stars' of dergelijke canvas stappertjes.

Ik blijf mijn hoop vestigen op het feit dat het gewoon een deel van het 'natuurlijke selectie' proces is  :Smile:  

G.

----------


## driesmees

> Maar bij 25°C gaat niks naar onder vallen dan??
> Ik ben zelf ook niet altijd even veilig bezig, dat geef ik grif toe. Maar iets als veiligheidsschoenen is maar een kleine moeite. Maar bespaart een hoop ellende.
> Maar als ge camion aan het lossen/laden bent en dan loopschoenen aanhebt, daar wordt ik lastig van.



Inderdaad, veiligheidsschoenen zijn volgens mij een must. Werken zonder vind ik te gevaarlijk (ik heb het vroeger ook nog gedaan, maar nu niet meer)
Ik heb maar één groot probleem bij mijn veiligheidsschoenen, zweetvoeten  :Big Grin:  Die heb ik bij geen enkele andere schoen behalve deze.





> Het blijft voor veel een lastig gegeven. Ik krijg ook de shivers als ik crew op de werkvloer zie arriveren op 'All Stars' of dergelijke canvas stappertjes.



Ik heb al stage-hands en loading dock crew met sandalen gezien :Stick Out Tongue:  





> Ik blijf mijn hoop vestigen op het feit dat het gewoon een deel van het 'natuurlijke selectie' proces is



 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Verhaaltje:
op de eerste dag dat ik veiligheidsschoenen droeg, reed ik bijna met een kar van een 700kg over m'n voet. Die schoen heeft m'n tenen gered.


On topic:
Wat moeten we dan volgens jullie doen, vasthaken aan hoogtewerker, of aan de truss waaraan je bezig bent? (==> dit kan leuke effecten geven als je je vasthaakt en begint te dalen)

----------


## axs

> On topic:
> Wat moeten we dan volgens jullie doen, vasthaken aan hoogtewerker, of aan de truss waaraan je bezig bent? (==> dit kan leuke effecten geven als je je vasthaakt en begint te dalen)



Zie reeds bestaande topics.

En verder kan ik zeggen:
Als ik op job als crewchief 1 stagehand, crewlid of weet ik veel wat zie rondlopen in sportsloefkes (gympies voor de nederlanders) (of zonder helm als er riggingswerkzaamheden bezig zijn) dan vliegt die buiten. 

25° of niet, maakt voor mij geen verschil.
Degenen die het crewlid aanleverde, mag dan onmiddellijk op zoek naar een andere of op zijn minst naar veiligheidsschoenen.
En yup... dat is al gebeurd.

----------


## BlueConfig

Hey axs ben volledig akkoord met u. maar er moeter er meer zijn zoals gij want ...

Maar ik kan wel volgen bij groter evementen maar wat met kleine evementen die met veel vrijwillegers werken? alleman buiten steken terwijl er hopen werk staat te wachten? hoe lost je dat op?

----------


## rinus bakker

Vrijwilligers die graag hun tenen kwijt raken, bedoel je die soms?
Als de opdrachtgever niet in staat is zijn mensen te betalen,
en dan ook nog eens geen geld over heeft om ze tenminste een beetje te beschermen....
dan moest die klus maar eens een keertje niet doorgaan!

Er is heel wat parasitisme en platte geldgraaierigheid in deze business. 
(Ik noem het gewoon bedrog: "Nee hoor, ik verdien bijna niks op jullie, doe er hoogstens 15% overheen" En dan blijkt later dat er 50-100% overheen gaat!). 
Kennelijk is het gewoner dat opdrachtgevers liegen dan dat ze de waarheid spreken.

Maar er is ook nog zoiets als minachting voor de mensen die voor noppes voor je aan het werk willen! 
En zulke types zouden maar eens wat minder vaak hun persoonlijke hobbys 
moeten doordrijven over de rug - benen - voeten - tenen - hoofden van anderen.

----------


## Roeltej

kan er iemand aub werk van mijn baas overnemen... wel totaal andere tak van sport (keukens) maar van veiligheid heeft hij geen kaas gegeten, die gast is ons nog steeds voor aan et lullen dat werkschoenen niet verplicht zijn...

werken in magazijn, rijden heftrucks rond en sjouwen planken en kasten die tot verschillende 10-tallen kilo's kunnen wegen, sommige collega's ook nog eens met grote marmeren keukenbladen... op hun sloffen ...

----------


## Upgrading your system

Toch zit er aan het veiligheidschoenverhaal ook een keerzijde, wanneer je deze overbelast door bv een laadklep erop te zetten of ermet een vrachtwagen overheen te scheuren (ja, wanneer geberut dat nou zou je zeggen, Ik heb het dus gezien) is het net teen in blik gewordenslijptol beleid dus. lelijke wonden en net goed afgelopen.

een enkel ongelukje zeg ik je, heb het al minimaal 100 keer gezien dat het door een veiligheidschoen net goed afloop maar het geeft aan dat het niet helemaal waterdicht is.

verder snap ik verhalen als zweetpotje en zweetvoeten best wel. dat is een feit, maar ik begrijp het niet dat dit een reden kan zijn van de veiligheidsmiddelen geen gebruik te maken.

kom je bij mij werken, staat het in je contract dat het verplicht is hiervan gebruik te maken. eigenlijk overbodig gezien het feit dat dit via de arbo wetgeving al geregeld is, maar ik neem het nogmaals op. 
1 keer vergeten mag, 2e keer ook nog wel. derder keer: pak je spullen maar.

Ik moet het gedonder niet. alle veiligheidsmiddelen worden iedere maand gecheckt, zonodig gerepareerd of vervangen en ieder jaar gekeurd. voor iedere werknemer of freelancer of bezoeker onder mijn uitnodiging is er anderhalve helm aanwezig zodat er altijd genoeg zijn, veiligheidschoenen zoals door de arbo is vastgesteld ieder half jaar nieuwe (en als ze tussentijds versleten zijn maak ik er ook geen probleem van. 

En dit hele verhaaltje kost behoorlijk veel geld, maar het is het me allemaal dubbel en dwars waard, maar kom me dan niet op je sandalen tegen, want je gaat echt naar huis om je veiligheidschoenen te halen.
zelde met een helm of wat dan ook, ik zorg dat het er is in goede staat. en je gebruikt het. simpel als wat

Ik blijf me verwonderen dat hierover altijd nog een discussie bestaat

@ Roel: maar je hoeft dit niet te nemen, vaak is weigeren de manier om het op te lossen.
vervelend, maar wel de enige manier

----------


## Roeltej

is het niet zo dat er tegenwoordig geen 'stalen neuzen' meer inzitten, maar gehard karton ofzo, juist om die dingen tegen te gaan ?

weigeren in me uppie zal weinig te weeg brengen, heren staan net iets hogerop en denk dat ik dan problemen krijg...
andere collegas willen wel dat ze er eens goed naar kijken, anderen weigeren op werkschoenen te lopen en willen hun sportschoentjes en nette kleren aanhouden (wtf doe je dan op werkvloer vraag ik soms af...)

heb laatst eens gezocht hoe het precies zat, kon alleen vinden dat het met heftrucks sowieso verplicht was, maar daar hoef ik niet op te rijden, baas schijnt met soort arbo plan te moeten komen waarin alle risico's beschreven zijn en wat ertegen gedaan kan worden, vraag me af hoe dat bij ons zit en hoe dat gecontroleerd kan worden...

----------


## Upgrading your system

Ja, kijk Wanneer de heren arboinspectie op de stoep staan is de beste man zowiezo het slurfje. veiligheidschoenen zijn in jou vak een must, je werkt met machines in je omgeving en zware zaken die dus in 1 klap je tenen kunnen verbrijzelen.

Je Baas zou een kloppende RI&E moeten maken en dan eens met de medewerkers de risco's moeten evalueren. alleen op die manier heeft het nut de veiligheid te verbeteren.
Netjes gekleed willen zijn en gympies of nette schoenen willen dragen is leuk, maar gelukkig kan de werkgever het de werknemer verplichten van beschermende zaken gebruik te maken.
het is zelfs mogelijk bij herhaling hierom werknemers te ontslaan. dit is minder eenvoudig als het klinkt, maar het kan dus wel.

kijk eens op www.arbo.nl.

hier staat nuttige info.

----------


## Upgrading your system

o-ja, kijk ook eens op www.arbopodium.nl ook interessant en geheel toegespitst op onze branche

----------


## rinus bakker

> o-ja, kijk ook eens op www.arbopodium.nl ook interessant en geheel toegespitst op onze branche



 :Big Grin:  
ik geloof wel dat ik nu een beetje in de lach mag schieten:
_"geheel toegespitst"_ 
is toch een beetje teveel eer hoor, voor dat kantoor!
Er wordt daar na dik 3,5 jaar nog steeds gezocht naar het antwoord op de vraag wat _'onze branche'_ nu eigenlijk is.
 :Embarrassment: 

Je kunt ook wel merken aan het forum op die site hoe fantastisch 
het kantoor leeft in de ogen van de mensen in dit vak.  (NOT!) 

50 postings ofzo  per jaar ... 
WOW!

----------


## BlueConfig

> Vrijwilligers die graag hun tenen kwijt raken, bedoel je die soms?



die moet ik evenmin hoor !





> Als de opdrachtgever niet in staat is zijn mensen te betalen,
> en dan ook nog eens geen geld over heeft om ze tenminste een beetje te beschermen....
> dan moest die klus maar eens een keertje niet doorgaan!



Je begrijp me verkeerd ik bedoel niet de bedrijven. Hier in de streek worden de meeste evementen georganiseerd door verenigingen. Allemaal vrijwillergers dus. Wat doe je daarmee? zoals ik al zei : allemaal buiten tot ik klaar ben?

----------


## Gast1401081

tuurlijk, vrijwillegers, daar draait de samenleving op. 
De pro wordt de ww ingejast, en de vrijwilliger neemt de plaats over. 

@ roeltej : die baas zonder werkschoenen ff op zijn tenen gaan staan, is-ie zo genezen...

Wel wordt er in de E-industrie steeds op toegezien dat je schoenen nog heel zijn, versleten neuzen enzo mag niet, ivm het feit dat je stalen neus dan een lekkere geleider gaat vormen als je onder spanning werkt. 
Ook een reden op kevlar-neuzen te nemen... 

Maar, bot, het filmpje:
ik vermoed dat t dig kapot was, en iedereen er in bleef zitten . Kraan erbij, die met de laadschop dat ding weer in beweging bracht, en ja, dan gaat-ie wel. 
We kennen allemaal de lift, die, bij loslating, schuin in de kooi trekt, en zichzelf afremt. Dat noemen we dan ook heffen, en geen hijsen.

----------


## Upgrading your system

Ja, idd Rinus, je hebt gelijk. 
Teveel eer om arbopodium te beoordelen als het alhalla van de arbo op podium gebied, maar hierin staan wel veel regeltjes die hierop toegespitst zijn.
Als je op zoek bent naar wat regels in deze branche is het aardig hier in ieder geval eens te kijken.

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

> Met die veiligheidskleding bedoel jij waarschijnlijk een helm?



Help, schoenen en tuig, plus een redelijk onveilige attitude qua werken

----------


## driesmees

Helm draag ik bijna nooit, dit is gewoon omdat ik meestal toekom als het rigging gedeelte achter de rug is. Schoenen draag ik altijd, qua uitzicht verschilt er toch niks (ik heb geluk, mijn veiligheidsschoenen zijn in sportschoen-model)
Een tuigje draag ik als ik veel moet klimmen. Maar niet altijd

Bijv: je staat te helpen met een opbouw, maar je moet niet klimmen. Er roept iemand vanuit een steiger om even een sleutel aan te geven (nog geen 5m hoog) Dan kruip je toch gewoon naar boven, je gaat toch niet eerst ff naar de camionette lopen, pakje nemen, in pakje kruipen, naar boven kruipen, afgeven, ...

In hoogtewerkers draag ik soms een tuigje, het hangt er van af wat ik moet doen en hoe lang.

----------


## Rock On

Ik wil eigenlijk de discussie wel een beetje aanwakkeren  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

In een knikarm-hoogwerker: zonder twijfel, altijd aanpikken in harnas! 
Maar in een schaarhoogwerker heb ik er mijn twijfels over.

Nu moet er natuurlijk ook gemotiveerd worden: wat zijn de werkelijke risico's van het vallen met de verschillende typen hoogwerkers.
Bij een knikarm type zijn er gevaren van het bakje dat omklapt (om wat voor reden dan ook, zie filmpje) maar wel aan de arm blijft. In dat geval wil je idd heel graag dat je er aan vast zit!. Mocht het gebeuren dat de bak helemaal van de arm afkomt maakt het helaas niet meer uit... :Frown:  Dan natuurlijk nog het gevaar dat de machine omvalt. Maar dat gebeurt natuurlijk vooral bij ver uitreiken uit de basis en dan weegt mijns insziens het nadeel van het dragen van een harnas niet op tegen het voordeel. 
Bij de schaarmachines zijn er in wezen twee gevaren; de machine valt om, of zakt in. Waarbij de meest reële het omvallen is (heb nog nooit gehoord van een ingezakte schaarhoogwerker). In dat geval lijkt het mij niet wenselijk om vast te zitten aan de bak. Door uit de bak te rollen bij het neerkomen kun je valenergie omzetten en misschien minder ernstig gewond raken.

Nu ben ik benieuwd hoe daar over gedacht wordt. Ik heb het nog nooit hoeven uitleggen aan een inspecteur, maar ben eigenlijk ook benieuwd naar HUN meningen.

----------


## driesmees

Wat je volgens mij het beste doet is tijdens het steigen met de hoogtewerker je vasthaken aan het bakje, maar eens je boven bent je vasthaken aan een nabijliggende truss of lifeline... Je moet je natuurlijk wel loshaken voor je begint te zakken, anders kom je met je voetjes van de grond  :Big Grin:

----------


## kokkie

> Wat je volgens mij het beste doet is tijdens het steigen met de hoogtewerker je vasthaken aan het bakje, maar eens je boven bent je vasthaken aan een nabijliggende truss of lifeline... Je moet je natuurlijk wel loshaken voor je begint te zakken, anders kom je met je voetjes van de grond



Oftewel, vasthaken buiten het bakje lijkt me dus onveilig.

En even over de helm, ik heb liever een rigger boven mijn hoofd dan iemand van geluid, licht, video of anderen, dus het pas binnenkomen als de rigging klaar is, is voor mij geen goed argument.

----------


## @ndrew

zo zie je maar weer hoe mensen het niet zo nau nemen met die regeltjes  :EEK!:  gewoon die gordel ff om doen kleine moeite en WEL veilig :Wink:

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Andere insteek: Hoe veilig is het om je ergens te begeven terwijl boven je zich een  bepaalde (ongezekerde) last bevindt of gewerkt wordt....

----------


## @ndrew

hoe veilig het er is? in denk dat het gewoon een gok is als je er aan begint en als je er aan begint heel goed opletten.

----------


## driesmees

> Oftewel, vasthaken buiten het bakje lijkt me dus onveilig.
> En even over de helm, ik heb liever een rigger boven mijn hoofd dan iemand van geluid, licht, video of anderen, dus het pas binnenkomen als de rigging klaar is, is voor mij geen goed argument.



Waarom is vasthaken buiten het bakje dan zo onveilig? Liever effe in het rig vasthangen vanboven dan met je smiekel op de grond liggen beneden zeg ik zo. Moet je maar niet zo dom zijn om naar beneden te gaan terwijl je nog vasthangt. En kunnen de meeste hoogwerkers ook niet van beneden af bediend worden?

Onder rig-werken versta ik ook dingen ophangen, dus ook licht, geluid en video...

PS: we zouden beter de topic-naam veranderen naar "veiligheid in de branche" of zo...

----------


## axs

> Onder rig-werken versta ik ook dingen ophangen, dus ook licht, geluid en video...



Wat loop jij dan te doen op producties? Langs de zijkant staan toekijken?

----------


## driesmees

rolling risers en doeken hangen :P 
Op grote dingen dan toch, kleinere dingen met de lampkes spelen. En daar kan je niet echt over "rigging" spreken vind ik...

----------


## rinus bakker

[quote=driesmees]
_Onder rig-werken versta ik ook dingen ophangen, dus ook licht, geluid en video..._
[quote]
Hoi dries,
het is niet zozeer wat jij eronder verstaat, maar wat we er allemaal onbder (zouden moeten) verstaan. 
Er is al zoveel Babylonische verwarring in deze van Engelse kreten doorspekte sector. :Confused:  
Vandaar dat we met een aantal mensen in de ARGH eens een poging gedaan hebben om wat kreten nader te definieren. :Smile:  

Zoek een op de webite van de ARGH (www.argh.nl) onder 'support' naar het document prNERS 1.002 over termen en definities.  :Cool:  

Misschien is dat behulpzaam om Babylonië lekker achter ons te gaan laten. :Big Grin:

----------


## driesmees

> [FONT=Arial]*Rigging* [/FONT]_[FONT=Arial]entertainment rigging[/FONT]_[FONT=Arial]
> 
> 
> [/FONT][FONT=Arial][LEFT]Het plaatsen van tijdelijke (hangende) hijs- en/of hefinstallaties ten behoeve van de
> evenementenindustrie.
> [/LEFT]
> [/FONT]



[LEFT]
Dit bedoel je?
[/LEFT]
Heb maar eens de gehele lijst overlopen, best leuk om weten moet ik zeggen, weeral een extra link in mijn favorieten.

Ik weet alleen niet wat jij nu bedoelt in jouw post, is mijn opvatting nu juist of fout? Ik denk juist, maar ben het niet zo zeker, als ik jouw post lees.

----------


## rinus bakker

rigging is het voorzien in de hijsmogelijkheden,
en het hijsen zelf.
waar jij op doelde leek mij meer het aanbrengen van de lasten aan de hijsconstructie-onderdelen: truss, speakerbumpers en -frames enz.
Ter vergelijking:
Als je een laadbak volpleurt met bouwafval en puin (leuke he?) ben je niet aan het riggen,
als je die op de laadbakwagen hijst dan wel.... 
zoiets?

Het in de truss hangen van de spots, met de daartoe bestemde beugels, kun je toch met goed fatsoen geen rigging noemen lijkt het mij toe?

----------


## driesmees

ahzooo.
Wel, dan kan ik zeggen dat ik op de echte grote producties ( = festivals) pas toekom als al het riggen en ophangen van licht/geluid/video al gedaan is... Dan draag ik dus ook geen helm. Op de kleinere dingen (dus geen festivals) vind ik het niet echt nodig om een helm te dragen. 

Alhoewel, heb ooit eens midden in de nacht een harting 16p vanop 3m hoog op m'n hersenpan gekregen, en viel daardoor net niet het podium af. Dan was een helmpje misschien toch ook handig geweest. 
Was nochtans echt niks groots  :Confused:

----------


## axs

> ahzooo.
> Alhoewel, heb ooit eens midden in de nacht een harting 16p vanop 3m hoog op m'n hersenpan gekregen, en viel daardoor net niet het podium af. Dan was een helmpje misschien toch ook handig geweest. 
> Was nochtans echt niks groots



Een shackle is ook niet groot...

----------


## DeMennooos

Proefondervindelijk vast gesteld dat shackles van een meter of 10 hoogte aardig terug stuiteren op een houten vloer en een prima deukje achterlaten.

Laat staan wat die doen met een hersenpan...

----------


## axs

> Proefondervindelijk vast gesteld dat shackles van een meter of 10 hoogte aardig terug stuiteren op een houten vloer en een prima deukje achterlaten.
> 
> Laat staan wat die doen met een hersenpan...



Zijn er zelfs die los door het houten podium gaan... 
Vraag maar aan Jolijn.

----------


## driesmees

Ik bedoelde met "het was niet echt iets groots" gewoon dat het geen mega event was, gewoon klein festivalletje... (een 11 juli viering eigenlijk :P)
Wat ik er gewoon mee bedoelde dat er ook bij kleine klussen ongelukken gebeuren. 
Maar ik ga echt geen helm dragen als er buiten een back-truss op statieven met wat licht aan en 2 fourbarretjes front niks speciaals staat...
Je moet gewoon opletten dat er niemand boven je aan het werken is (wat ik niet gezien had dus)

edit: Als die shackles al door een houten podium gaan, hoe zit het dan met valhelmen? Houden die dat dan uit? Zijn daar al eens tests naar gedaan?

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

In verband met die beschermhelmen:

uit diverse tests is gebleken dat deze niet zo veilig zijn. Een gebreid wollen mutsje blijkt vele malen veiliger.

De test was als volgt: men liet achtereenvolgens een beschermhelm en daarna een wollen mutsje van een flatgebouw van 24 verdiepingen vallen.
De valhelm brak in duizenden stukjes, het mutsje daarentegen, daar was geheel niets aan te merken!!

 :Big Grin:  

mvg,

----------


## kokkie

Dus ik laat mijn haar wat langer tegenwoordig, dat lijkt meer op een muts dan een helm  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Upgrading your system

hahaha, dit is wel een goed en betrouwbaar onderzoek, ik ga het eens proberen met een badmuts.. mischien zit er handel in als veiligheidsmateriaal.

Ik heb persoonlijk het idee dat het probleem voor een groot deel zit in het verkeerd begrijpen van zaken.. als iedereen zou weten wat de engelse termen betekenen die in de rigging worden gebruikt worden ook de regeltjes op het gebied van riggen beter begrepen.
dit zou ongelukken kunnen voorkomen.
maar daarbij begrijp ik nog steeds niet wat er zo moeilijk aan is om een tuigje in een hoogwerker te dragen en een helm op te zetten als je onder een rig staat waaraan gewerkt wordt.

je wil toch je kinderen en kleinkinderen zien opgroeien??  (als je ze uberhaupt hebt natuurlijk) of heb je liever dat die horen dat pa er niet meer is omdat hij te eigenwijs en stom was om een helm te dragen??

Natuurlijk is de veiligheid van een help niet bestand tegen vallende truss ed. maar dat zou betekenen dat een houthakker ook geen hel hoeft te dragen, immers als hij die boom op zijn kop krijgt is hij ook dood.

----------


## smmeij

Oké,

Veiligheidsgordel in hoogwerker kan, is niet verplicht, maar is nog steeds een advies. Maar de hoogwerkers heden dagen, zijn in princiepe zo veilig, (als je je aan de voorschriften van de fabrikant houdt) dat een grodel dragen alleen gewenst is om je van een val te behoeden, mocht je uit het bakje vallen....

De helm;

We nemen een helm.
Leggen de helm op de grond.
We nemen een moer (sleutel 24).
We laten van een hoogte van 10 meter de moer naar beneden vallen,
op de helm, dit vergt wel enige oefening.
Conclusie zal zijn dat de moer finaal door de helm heen zal vliegen...
Maar de helm heeft op dat moment wel de valsnelheid, dus de impact van de moer behoorlijk lager gemaakt.

En de veiligheidsschoenen,
Draag ze altijd... ook ideaal met tippen, voet eronder, over je schoen heen tippen...
Dan merk je opeens hoevaak je dat doet als je een keer geen veiligheidsschoenen aanhebt...  :Wink:

----------


## axs

KOKSIJDE - In de Middelkerkestraat in Koksijde is dinsdagmiddag een 39-jarige man uit De Panne zwaargewond geraakt terwijl hij werken uitvoerde aan sanitaire leidingen die zich in een liftkoker van een appartementsgebouw bevonden.
De man had zich vastgemaakt met zijn veiligheidsharnas toen hij zich in de liftkoker liet zakken. Om een nog ongekende reden kwam de lift in beweging. Doordat zijn veiligheidsharnas omhoog werd getrokken, werd de man met zijn borst tegen de liftkokerwand geperst en dreigde hij te stikken. Hij kon ternauwernood bevrijd worden. De toestand van de man is kritiek.
Belga

----------


## smmeij

> KOKSIJDE - In de Middelkerkestraat in Koksijde is dinsdagmiddag een 39-jarige man uit De Panne zwaargewond geraakt terwijl hij werken uitvoerde aan sanitaire leidingen die zich in een liftkoker van een appartementsgebouw bevonden.
> De man had zich vastgemaakt met zijn veiligheidsharnas toen hij zich in de liftkoker liet zakken. Om een nog ongekende reden kwam de lift in beweging. Doordat zijn veiligheidsharnas omhoog werd getrokken, werd de man met zijn borst tegen de liftkokerwand geperst en dreigde hij te stikken. Hij kon ternauwernood bevrijd worden. De toestand van de man is kritiek.
> Belga



En dan zeg ik heel gemeen eigenschuld!
De man was in de schacht aan het werk, zonder dat daar een liftmonteur bij was, wat bij werkzaamheden in de liftschacht door derden verplicht is..

Zie je maar weer hoe belangrijk het is om je aan de veiligheidsregeltjes te houden...

----------


## axs

> En dan zeg ik heel gemeen eigenschuld!
> De man was in de schacht aan het werk, zonder dat daar een liftmonteur bij was, wat bij werkzaamheden in de liftschacht door derden verplicht is..
> 
> Zie je maar weer hoe belangrijk het is om je aan de veiligheidsregeltjes te houden...



Er staat nergens vermeld dat er GEEN liftmonteur bij was...

----------


## smmeij

> Er staat nergens vermeld dat er GEEN liftmonteur bij was...



Klopt, maar ik had het verhaal bij mij in het bedrijf, nu nog Kone Liften, in de wandelgangen al van gehoord... 
Vandaar...

----------


## Iko

Hoeveel mensen laten elk jaar zijn veiligheidstuig keuren?

----------


## jans

> Oké,
> 
> Veiligheidsgordel in hoogwerker kan, is niet verplicht, maar is nog steeds een advies. Maar de hoogwerkers heden dagen, zijn in princiepe zo veilig, (als je je aan de voorschriften van de fabrikant houdt) dat een grodel dragen alleen gewenst is om je van een val te behoeden, mocht je uit het bakje vallen....



Het werken in een hoogwerker kan worden gezien, net als het werken op een steiger, als het werken op een verhoogde werkvloer. Je loopt immers ook niet met een gordel op de begane grond. Een steiger en een hoogwerker hebben een valbeveiliging in de vorm van een hekwerk, we noemen dit een collectieve beveiliging. Een dergelijke beveiliging gaat voor de gordel, de individuele valbeveiliging.
Volgens mijn informatie is het dragen van een veiligheidsgordel  verplicht in telescoophoogwerkers. En wel om de volgende reden: 1) Indien een telescoophoogwerker in uitgeschoven toestand wordt aangereden, ja je moet je werkplek afzetten, dan wordt je uit het bakje geslingerd. 2) De meeste telescoophoogwerkers hebben een kantelbare bak. Als gevolg van een defect in het hydraulisch systheem kan deze kantelen en val je.

----------


## jans

> Oké,
> 
> Veiligheidsgordel in hoogwerker kan, is niet verplicht, maar is nog steeds een advies. Maar de hoogwerkers heden dagen, zijn in princiepe zo veilig, (als je je aan de voorschriften van de fabrikant houdt) dat een grodel dragen alleen gewenst is om je van een val te behoeden, mocht je uit het bakje vallen....



Waar nodig is het verplicht valbeveiligingen, die het risico op vallen voorkomen, aan te brengen. Hierbij verdient collectieve beveiliging de voorkeur boven individuele valbeveiliging. De beveiliging mag alleen onderbroken worden op de plaats van toegang tot een ladder of trap.
Als het niet mogelijk is om het vallen te voorkomen, moet men beveiliging toepassen die de gevolgen van een val beperkt. Ook hier geldt weer dat collectieve beveiliging de voorkeur heeft boven individuele beveiliging. Een vangnet komt dan bijvoorbeeld eerder in aanmerking dan een valgordel, omdat een vangnet een collectief middel is en de werknemer niet in zijn bewegingsvrijheid beperkt.
Als de valbeveiliging tijdelijk verwijderd moet worden voor het uitvoeren van specifieke werkzaamheden, dan zijn vervangende veiligheidsvoorzieningen verplicht. Zijn die er niet, dan mogen de werkzaamheden niet worden uitgevoerd.
Deze eisen voor valbeveiliging uit de Europese richtlijn komen overeen met de al bestaande Nederlandse eisen in de Arbeidsomstandighedenwet.

Hoogewerkers zijn voorzien van een collectieve valbeveiliging, het hekwerk.

Voor telescoop hoogwerkers wordt het verhaal anders. Als een dergelijke hoogwerker wordt aangereden, zowel rijdend als op hoogte, dan wordt je uit het bakje geslingerd. Tevens kan een mankement aan het hydraulisch systheem het bakje laten kantelen met alle gevolgen van dien. 

Conclusie: veiligheidsgordel in schaar hoogwerker verplicht? Nee
                 veiligheidsgordel in telescoophoogwerker verplicht? Ja

----------


## jans

Nu we toch over valbeveiliging, veiligheidsschoenen e.d. hebben.
Het witte dat je ziet is de nok van een feesttent.
Zo kan het ook :Embarrassment:

----------


## Upgrading your system

> Hoeveel mensen laten elk jaar zijn veiligheidstuig keuren?



ben zelf gecertificeerd keurmeester (lan leven de cursus wereld. ik in ieder geval dus.

keuren is op zich niet iets heel interessants ofzo.. vevangen van versleten haken en checken van stiksels. wanneer ze erg oud worden en beschadigde stiksels hebben zijn ze afgeschreven en belanden bij het vuil.

----------


## delighted

> Hoogewerkers zijn voorzien van een collectieve valbeveiliging, het hekwerk.
> 
> Conclusie: veiligheidsgordel in schaar hoogwerker verplicht? Nee
> veiligheidsgordel in telescoophoogwerker verplicht? Ja



Alsof er in het schaarmechanisme van een schaarhoogwerker niets mis kan gaan. Ook daar kunnen theoretisch (en dus ook praktisch  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) mechanische problemen optreden waardoor de bak kan kantelen.

Dus sowieso advies, maar volgens mij zelfs verplicht, om altijd een harnas te dragen.

----------


## smmeij

@ jans

Een valgordel is nog steeds niet verplicht, zie hier een gedeelte uit een artikel van een arbeidsinspecteur:

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 



> Volgens artikel (art. 7.2) mag je aannemen dat een arbeidsmiddel  in dit geval een hoogwerker  aan de EG-richtlijnen voldoet indien aan de onderstaande voorwaarden is voldaan: 
>   - op de machine is een CE-markering aangebracht; 
>   - bij de machine is een EG-verklaring van overeenstemming; 
>   - de machine wordt gebruikt overeenkomstig de gebruiksvoorschriften. 
> 
> Ik heb het nu niet over de vraag of het gebruik van een veiligheidsgordel gewenst of misschien wel noodzakelijk is; hierover later meer. Volgens de Nota van Toelichting bij het Arbobesluit richt het bewuste artikel zich tot de machine. Dit artikel is voor de inspecteur een hulpmiddel om vast te stellen of een machine voldoet aan een aantal constructievoorschriften. Deze zijn afgestemd op het gebruiksdoel van de machine, zoals omschreven in de gebruiksvoorschriften. Met dit artikel in de hand kan worden voorkomen dat een vorkheftruck wordt gebruikt als hoogwerker of een graafmachine als hijskraan, tenzij de gebruiksvoorschriften aangeven dat dit wel kan en onder welke voorwaarden. Het al dan niet gebruiken van persoonlijke beschermingsmiddelen staat hier buiten. 
> Voor hoogwerkers bestaat er een Europese geharmoniseerde norm (NEN-EN 280). Indien een fabrikant overeenkomstig deze norm produceert is het aannemelijk dat de machine voldoet aan de fundamentele veiligheidseisen van de Europese machinerichtlijn en mag de CE-markering op de machine worden aangebracht. De meeste hoogwerkers zijn van een CE-markering voorzien. 
> De geharmoniseerde norm stelt zeer specifieke eisen aan het werkplatform (de werkbak) en het daarbij noodzakelijke leuningwerk, maar zwijgt in alle talen over het gebruik van een veiligheidsgordel. Hij schrijft ook geen voorzieningen voor om de gordel aan vast te kunnen haken. Dat ligt ook voor de hand. Fundamentele veiligheidsvoorzieningen zijn in mijn ogen weinig fundamenteel als de gebruiker zich met een touw tegen vallen moet beveiligen. 
> Het artikel in het Arbobesluit dat zich richt op het voorkomen van valgevaar (art. 3.16) zegt dat het werken op hoogte moet gebeuren vanaf een veilig(e) steiger, stel- ling, bordes of werkvloer. In de bijbehorende beleidsregel zijn de criteria voor leuningwerk aangegeven. De werkbakken van hoogwerkers voldoen hieraan. Sterker nog, dit leuningwerk is 1,10 m hoog in plaats van de in de beleidsregel genoemde 1 m. 
> ...



[/FONT]
En nu hebben we een leuke basis om de discussie verder te voeren...  :Wink:

----------


## jans

@smmeij

Het geen jij vermeld komt overeen met een eerdere reactie van mij. De tekst is afkomstig van de site van het ministerie van sociale zaken en werkgelegenheid.

Tijdens het volgen van een cursus hoogwerker bedienen is ons medegedeeld dat om reden die ik al eerder genoemd heb het dragen van een gordel in een telescoop hoogwerker verplicht is.

Uit jouw reactie blijkt dus dat dit niet het geval is.
Ik zal eens informeren waar de cursusleider zijn wijsheid vandaan heeft of dat het een aanrader is. Moet wel zeggen dat zijn argumenten om wel een gordel te dragen wel hout snijden.

----------


## smmeij

> @smmeij
> 
> Het geen jij vermeld komt overeen met een eerdere reactie van mij. De tekst is afkomstig van de site van het ministerie van sociale zaken en werkgelegenheid.
> 
> Tijdens het volgen van een cursus hoogwerker bedienen is ons medegedeeld dat om reden die ik al eerder genoemd heb het dragen van een gordel in een telescoop hoogwerker verplicht is.
> 
> Uit jouw reactie blijkt dus dat dit niet het geval is.
> Ik zal eens informeren waar de cursusleider zijn wijsheid vandaan heeft of dat het een aanrader is. Moet wel zeggen dat zijn argumenten om wel een gordel te dragen wel hout snijden.



Veiligheid gaat boven alles, vandaar denk ik zijn rede om te zeggen dat je een gordel om moet. 
Maar over het stukje hiervoor van mij, dit was een artikel, dat ging over een inspecteur die iemand had beboet vanwege het niet dragen van een gordel.
De reactie is het stukje tekst, een andere inspecteur die ff verteld waarom hij die boete nooit uit had mogen delen.

Ik denk dat de meeste van ons wijs genoeg zijn om een keuze te kunnen maken van het nou wel of niet dragen van een gordel....

groetjes Sander

----------


## LJ Tom

*Wel geen licht en geluids werk, maar wel hoogtewerkergebonden...*


*Twee arbeiders overleden na val uit hoogtewerker*


Bij werken aan de Geldenakenstraat in Overhespen (Linter) zijn vanmorgen twee arbeiders vanop een hoogte van 35 meter uit een hoogtewerker naar beneden gevallen. Een van hen stierf ter plaatse, zijn collega bezweek in het ziekenhuis van Tienen aan zijn verwondingen. 

Het Leuvens parket geeft de identiteit van beiden nog niet vrij omdat de familieleden nog niet verwittigd zijn. Het gaat om personen van rond de 40 jaar oud.

*Defecte hoogtewerker
*Op basis van de eerste vaststellingen van het parket is het ongeval te wijten aan een defect van een hoogtewerker. "Men is er in een weide bezig herstellingen uit te voeren aan een electriciteitsleiding", aldus de Leuvense parketwoordvoerder Patrick Vits. "In het kader daarvan sneden de twee arbeiders in een hoogtewerker op 35 meter hoogte takken weg om die werkzaamheden te vergemakkelijken. Beiden zijn er uit gevallen."

"Het parket heeft de technische inspectie ter plaatse gestuurd. Op het eerste zicht lijkt alles te wijzen op een defect van de hoogtewerker", besluit Vits 

_(bron HLN :_ _http://www.hln.be/hln/cch/det/art_186135.html?wt.bron=homeArt3__)_

----------


## rinus bakker

Snijden takken weg? En dan gaat er iets mis met de hoogwerker?
Waren ze soms bezig met een motorkettingzaag, die ook per ongeluk even wat hydrauliek doorsneed?
Of hebben ze een hele zware tak in hun eigen bakje laten "landen"?
Of heeft de bak klem gezeten tussen wat grotere takken?
Effe flink aan die telecoop schueren en kijken of ie loskomt?
Als ik een journalistiek verslag lees is het heel vaak van een niveau als dit. Tikkie vaag en vreemd. 

We horen nog wel wat er nu precies echt gebeurd is, neem ik aan?  
Maar als je op 35m hoogte tussen de takken zit te hannessen is een gordel volgens mij geen overbodige luxe. 
Maar de discussie hierover "in Arboland" heeft nog geen echte uitkomst. Hangt - zoals altijd - weer van meerdere dingen af.

----------


## axs

Onderzoek van het Leuvense parket wijst uit dat een defect aan de hydraulische pomp aan de basis ligt van het ongeluk.
De korf was omgekiept.

----------


## rinus bakker

Dan was het een heel oude hoogwerker want sinds 1995 gelden binnen de eisen van de Machine Richtlijn, dat een dergelijk ongeval niet mogelijk mag zijn. 
Er moet een stelsel van kleppen en sluiters ?(mijn hydrauliekkennis is niet meer zo paraat) zodaig zijn aangebracht dat het ergens wegvallen van druk - zoals onder andere ook slangbreuk - niet kan leiden tot dit soort van (kantel) gevaren.
Oude hoogtewerker of onterecht CE markering.
Tzal het laatste wel weer wezen, want daar wordt heel wat mee afgeklooid.

----------


## smmeij

> Dan was het een heel oude hoogwerker want sinds 1995 gelden binnen de eisen van de Machine Richtlijn, dat een dergelijk ongeval niet mogelijk mag zijn. 
> Er moet een stelsel van kleppen en sluiters ?(mijn hydrauliekkennis is niet meer zo paraat) zodaig zijn aangebracht dat het ergens wegvallen van druk - zoals onder andere ook slangbreuk - niet kan leiden tot dit soort van (kantel) gevaren.
> Oude hoogtewerker of onterecht CE markering.
> Tzal het laatste wel weer wezen, want daar wordt heel wat mee afgeklooid.



klopt, er zit een terugslag klep in, die voorkomt dat het de olie weg stroomt uit de cilinder, dit kan alleen maar onder druk, waardoor leiding breuk uit wordt gesloten als mogelijke oorzaak van het ongeval. Maar wat nou als de motor bleef draaien en het bakje maar door bleef laten kantelen? Daar is geen beveiliging voor...

----------


## rinus bakker

Dan heeft de fabrikant een ernstige fout gemaakt in de risico analyse van zijn apparaat, en is het ding dus niet CE-conform.
Als er dan wel een CE mark op zat heeft ie gelogen. Aansprakelijkheid voor fabricage-fouten en tekortkomingen blijft bij de fabrikant voor elk machine-product, en dat tot 10 jaar na de laatste productiedag van een type van een bepaalde serie.
Procederen tegen fabrikant of importeur is dan dus de boodschap. 

In Amerika zou dit al gauw om vele miljoenen Dollars / Euro's per slachtoffer gaan.  
En de enige manier om een fabrikant voor geknoei en gepruts af te straffen is door hem te treffen in zijn geldbuidel. Na een ongeval met 'te serieuze' media-aandacht veranderen ze meestal toch van bedrijfsnaam, en dat is vaak minder kostbaar dan de claim van de slachtoffers.

Maar op het vasteland van Europa liggen we wat betreft de hoogte van de uitgeekeerde bedragen nog ver achter. De Britten zit er letterlijk een beetje tussenin.

----------


## axs

Het gaat hier over een hoogwerker type 'spin' van 1 jaar oud.
De oorzaak is niet het wegvallen van de druk of slangbreuk maar het doorscheuren van een bevestigingsring die de hefcilinder vasthoud op zijn plaats.
Deze ring is doorgescheurd waardoor alle telescoopgedeeltes terug in elkaar zijn geschoven van 35m tot 23m.

De reden dat het bakje is gekiept is nog niet achterhaald en zal de expertise uitwijzen.

----------


## LJ Tom

Meer dan de info die AXS nu al heeft toegevoegd, kan ik ook niet geven.
IK heb wel de foto nog van in het krantenartikel.
Bij deze :

hier

(bron: HBvL)

----------

